# Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (spockcat)*

Und you vill enchoy. Und if you don't, vee haf our vays!


----------



## mmmmm127 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (spockcat)*

nice one, Spockcat


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Hmm, I think the kids might fit up there too


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (spockcat)*

For those reading the recent news, perhaps this is the US Army's new transport (meaning the box in the carrrier) for High Value Targets?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (VW-Newbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Newbie* »_Hmm, I think the kids might fit up there too









They'd love it!


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Roof Racks ...*

Are there any accessories for the roof rack?
Side anchors etc. How would one tie something onto the rails, like carrying the good 'ol XMAS tree?

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Roof Racks ... (SlotCAR)*

Is that Spalding hiding up there?


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (spockcat)*

How do we get those rims?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (See5)*

See this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...96867


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (spockcat)*

Those are aluminium sand ladders on the side of a rack that filled with items. Indespensible in deep sand as pictured. If you look close you can see the back of the rack.


----------



## Traveller63 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Touareg's new full size spare tire carrier (spockcat)*

HA HA
BUT, I was on the A-Bahn the other day (in my not as fast as a Treg Montero) and was passed by a Cayenne that DID have a full size, swing away type rear spare tire carrier on it. Tried to get a pic, but traffic was such that I couldn't catch up to get a good shot. Anybody have any info on where this comes from? Might fit TRegs too, for those interested.


----------



## Traveller63 (Sep 21, 2003)

*DOH!!! Should have looked here first:*

http://www3.porsche.de/isapi/g...rieur
Not sure if this available in U.S., but this is what I saw.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (Traveller63)*

I would imagine that the VW version will be available pretty soon. From some recent trailer hitch installation pictures, it looks like the mounting points for the VW version are already on all Touaregs. But you will need a new bumper cover if they don't change the design from this pic.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (spockcat)*

That thing will make the mini headrest issue a farce.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (spockcat)*








[/QUOTE]
This looks like the V8x, which has the rear tire carrier and other goodies for heavy duty offroading. Don't believe it's available in the US yet, but it's scheduled. If anyone remembers the promotional materials, there were three models in there, the V6, V8 and V8x.


----------



## RadDoc (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_This looks like the V8x

But.....it says "*V10 TDI*" just under the right tail light!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (Traveller63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Traveller63* »_http://www3.porsche.de/isapi/g...rieur
Not sure if this available in U.S., but this is what I saw.....

The spare tire carrier IS available now for the Cayenne in the U.S. However, having seen it in person, it's UGLY!!! It gives the other wise fairly sleek vehicle a huge a$$!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Well the tires on these vehicles are pretty damn big. They cannot be easily disguised.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (RadDoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadDoc* »_
But.....it says "*V10 TDI*" just under the right tail light! 


LMAO!!!! Thankyou!!!!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (spockcat)*

Maybe they can wire an antenae into that rear swing arm carrier so that I can get some range on my key from the rear.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_Maybe they can wire an antenae into that rear swing arm carrier so that I can get some range on my key from the rear.









And a rear view video camera.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (RadDoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadDoc* »_
But.....it says "*V10 TDI*" just under the right tail light! 


Agreed, the photo is of a V10, however, from what I've read this tailgate is what is supposed to be standard on the US V8x when it gets here. Not sure if our V10 will have the full size spare.


_Modified by Ted K at 9:02 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (Ted K)*

Last month it was decided that the V8x is not coming here or not going to be produced at this point.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: DOH!!! Should have looked here first: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Last month it was decided that the V8x is not coming here or not going to be produced at this point.

Okay, you're always more piped in than I. I should have known to check with you first!!


----------

